# Addictions



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

So in this thread we can discuss about addictions, ( HOSTILE TALK IS NOT ALLOWED IN THIS THREAD)
The closest thing that i have ever had to addiction was when i was 15-18
I was pretty much addicted to this game








but after i got a electric guitar, my addiction ended/was cured.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Can't say I was ever addicted to WoW, I joined to play with my friends but they were all higher level than me and far more dedicated grinders. I legitimately made it to level 60 with one character, but it took many on/off phases over the course of some three or four years to achieve, by which time most of my friends had one or more level 80 characters.

In general I much prefer single player RPGs, platformers and point-and-click adventure games (particularly the classic LucasArts games), and it's pretty much a rule with me that I get addicted to a game for maybe a couple of weeks every few months.

As for other addictions, I think some of them would be a mite too much for this cozy little forum. (and no, I don't do illegal drugs)


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I've always been prejudiced against wow. Super smash bros and Warcraft iii always were my favourite games. Before that is too long ago now...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Ramako said:


> I've always been prejudiced against wow. Super smash bros and Warcraft iii always were my favourite games. Before that is too long ago now...


I used to get a thorough thrashing on Smash Bros. Melee every time my friends and I played it, but the few times I won were incredibly satisfying.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*sidles into room hoping nobody will recognise her*

*sits down amongst fellow addicts & nervously looks around*

*eventually summons up the courage to stand up & say ....*



*.... my name is annie & I'm an opera-holic*




Congratulations & applause from everyone (except the bank)


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> As for other addictions, I think some of them would be a mite too much for this cozy little forum. (and no, I don't do illegal drugs)


You know all we get from that is "Crudblud is addicted to weird sex things he can't mention"


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

regressivetransphobe said:


> You know all we get from that is "Crudblud is addicted to weird sex things he can't mention"


You said it.

As for my addiction, it's Bach. I can't remember a day I've gone without listening to him. No kidding, I've never taken a break from his music. And I'm supposed to be the guy who branches out everywhere and defends pretty much everyone (that is, in the western art tradition), right?


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I was deeply addicted to caffeine for years. About a year ago I quit cold turkey. I suffered badly for about five days with horrible headaches, but quitting was a great decision.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

EricABQ said:


> I was deeply addicted to caffeine for years. About a year ago I quit cold turkey. I suffered badly for about five days with horrible headaches, but quitting was a great decision.


Have you replaced it with something else?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

samurai said:


> Have you replaced it with something else?


crack cocaine


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> crack cocaine


Not a very healthy trade-off, in any event. Me, I'll just stick with the caffeine.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I am addicted to my piano. This summer I went to camp for two weeks and I went insane.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. Books. 



*Sneaks out*


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> I used to get a thorough thrashing on Smash Bros. Melee every time my friends and I played it, but the few times I won were incredibly satisfying.


It is a game with a huge difference between even moderately pro and newcomers, but I still enjoy it every now and again.

Addictions? I am semi-addicted to the piano like CJP, or rather improvising on it. Probably I am addicted to *laziness*. For example, posting here when I really should be doing something else.

Talking of which...

*leaves room in a hurry*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I am addicted to Talk Classical.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am addicted to Talk Classical.


Yes, after books comes Talk Classical. Whoops, violin must come in there somewhere...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am addicted to Talk Classical.


I blame Talk Classical for accelerating my descent into financial ruination


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am addicted to Talk Classical.


I accidentally posted 2 posts!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am addicted to Talk Classical.


LIARS BECAUSE IF YOUS WOULDS BES YOUS WOULDN'TS LEAVE US FORS A WEEK!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> You know all we get from that is "Crudblud is addicted to weird sex things he can't mention"


You could give Sherlock Holmes a run for his money.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

samurai said:


> Have you replaced it with something else?


Not really. I just quit the caffeine.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

nicotine:wave:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay, forget what I said on the first page.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure everyone that has logged on here more than twice has a highly addictive personality. My TC addiction has settled down and I enjoy my time on here even more now that it is limited. As for my other addictions,...they are mine and mine alone to enjoy.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> nicotine:wave:


If you're a cig or pipe smoker, some of these ecigs work quite well. I use the 'blucig' 'original tobacco' flavor, it has a real kick when inhaled just like a marlboro red; of course you still want a real cig, but with a little will power you can cut way back. I'll never completey quite, I enjoy it too much.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Clovis said:


> If you're a cig or pipe smoker, some of these ecigs work quite well. I use the 'blucig' 'original tobacco' flavor, it has a real kick when inhaled just like a marlboro red; of course you still want a real cig, but with a little will power you can cut way back. I'll never completey quite, I enjoy it too much.


Smoking is bad mmkay...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Liquor. I'm addicted to feeling good part of it. But TC is even more addicting imo. And Breaking Bad is addictive as well.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^ That's how much you get through in ten minutes.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'm addicted to the internet, music, porn, gratification, self-gratification (if ya know what I mean :devil: ), crying, prescription pain pills, Dr. Pepper and Asian food,


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> I'm addicted to the internet, music, *porn*, gratification, self-gratification (if ya know what I mean :devil: ), crying, prescription pain pills, Dr. Pepper and Asian food,


Aside from the obvious please.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Aside from the obvious please.


I don't watch much porn, my own mind is much more interesting and effective :angel:


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Clovis said:


> If you're a cig or pipe smoker, some of these ecigs work quite well. I use the 'blucig' 'original tobacco' flavor, it has a real kick when inhaled just like a marlboro red; of course you still want a real cig, but with a little will power you can cut way back. I'll never completey quite, I enjoy it too much.


I don't smoke, but I have tried the the e-cigarettes. Bought them when i was in London. Talk about waste of money <.< Biggest scam ever. I don't know what they put in those things, but the effect is just weird.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

jani said:


> I don't watch much porn, my own mind is much more interesting and effective :angel:


Lucky you! All the crap tv we get here in the states have shot my imagination.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^ That's how much you get through in ten minutes.


Excuse me! ten minutes ha, more like five...


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> Excuse me! ten minutes ha, more like five...


Well chocolate is healthy if you don't eat it too much so i guess that its fine.


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

I WAS going to post in this thread, but I might be seen as a bit of a nut compared to most of the responses. Let's just say, I have been and still AM "attracted", mightily, towards things other than caffeine and Internet forums. But I wouldn't say "addicted" in a psychological sense, meaning I don't crave certain things with my "deepest being". However, yes, I am addicted to certain things in a physical sense, that is, I would go through physical withdrawal.

But I am sure other composers in history have dealt with such things...

Maybe I will revisit this thread after I have been here for a bit longer.


----------

